# Verizon login client



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

Could someone please post a link to the apk for this program? Its not compatible with galaxy nexus any more for some reason anymore and I cant use My Verizon app without it. Help! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## x4sper (Jan 30, 2012)

Seems like the apk isn't compatible with 4.0.4 or something

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

removed


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

12,000+ downloads of these apps, and the only link posted was right here in this post. Out of 12k+ Downloads, 5 likes/thanks.

Thanks to those who bothered to gives thanks!


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

cordell said:


> http://www.box.com/s/6ca25ad7422ace3519a5
> 
> ^^^ Here it is ^^^


Success !! Thanks a million

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## defens23 (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok. So what do i need to do here? And will this work with any rom?


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Here's a link to Verizon Login. I'm using it currently on Axiom PatientZero V20. Just rename it to a .apk and install in a file manager app.
http://db.tt/ef772Ky3
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow this is what I needed! CHEERS!! THank you guys


----------



## ??? (Mar 29, 2012)

how did you guys get this to work?

I downloaded the file but it won't install. I moved an old log login app from my system folder and still can't install the new one.

my nfl app and nhl app both tell me I need to have verizon. so i'm guessing the one I moved wasn't a good app.


----------



## ??? (Mar 29, 2012)

never mind, I got it. didn't need to install. just had to move the app into the system folder.

Thanks to who posted this.


----------



## ufkal (Jun 15, 2011)

does anyone still have this? the links are empty. Thanks...


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

ufkal said:


> does anyone still have this? the links are empty. Thanks...


Here you go. 
http://db.tt/c8Xqa30m

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ufkal (Jun 15, 2011)

Money Mike said:


> Here you go.
> http://db.tt/c8Xqa30m
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thank you much!!


----------



## 877787 (Oct 12, 2012)

thank you!


----------

